

Ask HN: Why would I switch from PHP to Python for web development? - LesmosRardurf

Besides &quot;is a better language&quot;, what are the real advantages of switching from PHP to Python for web development?<p>Please avoid arguments like &quot;if you learn Python you can also use it for other things&quot;, &quot;indentation &gt; brackets&quot; and &quot;Python have Django&quot;. PHP5 frameworks are mature and solid, if you don&#x27;t know about PHP&#x27;s ecosystem evolution please avoid posting here. We all know Wordpress suck, just let it go.<p>Being honest, the reason I&#x27;m considering moving our team to Python is because of all the hate on PHP and the opinions that &quot;PHP is the reason we can&#x27;t use better languages&quot;. And I can&#x27;t see a reason besides &quot;it&#x27;s a better language&quot;. I&#x27;m working with good PHP devs, TDD improved your codebase immensely and we have no problems scaling our tools and apps.
======
jtreminio
> the reason I'm considering moving our team to Python is because of all the
> hate on PHP and the opinions that "PHP is the reason we can't use better
> languages"

That's a horrible reason.

~~~
LesmosRardurf
What I meant was that the 'hate' made me look for legit reasons to switch, and
I can't see anything besides "is a better language". By the way, our main
competitors switched to Python and Scala.

------
jball037
I think what matters most is what languages the people around you are using. I
switched from PHP to Python simply because all of my friends and close
connections were using Python. The qualities and negatives of either language
could be argued both ways. But when it comes to collaboration and working on
projects together, what matters most is getting things done, and doing so
quickly and effectively. So the question you should be asking yourself is:
which language will help me accomplish that the best?

------
aespinoza
Honestly, if somebody needs to tell you why you need to change, you really
don't need to change. If you want to learn a new language that is fine, Python
is amazing.

But if your team is comfortable and productive with PHP, and you have no other
problems with the technology then why change for the sake of changing?

PHP is not my platform of choice, but if I was comfortable with it and it
works, I would stick with it, until a REAL problem with it comes along.

~~~
LesmosRardurf
That's the thing, we have no experience with Python, including deploying,
testing and all the nuances of the language, so I was looking for examples
where it's so much better than PHP.

It's got to be, right? Since people don't seem to shut up about it.

~~~
aespinoza
There are always haters. And people also complain about Python too. Specially
in the performance side, but I don't change languages just because of that. :D
Do what is best for your team.

------
tlongren
If you've got good PHP devs already, and they're most comfortable with it,
just stick with PHP. Changing just for the sake of changing (all the hate on
PHP) doesn't make a lot of sense.

